# Win a Specialized Founders Edition Turbo Levo SL for $5!



## vernonator (Jun 7, 2005)

Only 5 more days to help fund two new trails in Marin County, CA and also help fund the newly formed California Mountain Biking Coalition.

Get your entry here and the rest of the details on this super blinged out rare bike. Only 250 made in the world.

https://access4bikesfoundation.givingfuel.com/easy-steezy


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

This link is dead, goes all 404


----------

